# Current workload..



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Are you all staying busy at the moment? Since grass cut season winded down we are " obviously" slower at the moment, doing only a few debris jobs weekly. Just wondering how it is accross the board?:thumbsup:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

We have slowed alot also...
mostly because we will not accept a work order that creates a deficit....our PP division has invoiced $700 for the month...
We refuse to accept a work order that will create a deficit or calculates out to pay less than minimum wage....


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

In REO years I'm an old man. Not much smarter than I was as a kid but wiser. I'm cherry picking every single job a national sends us. Don't care what slips breaks or tears up... I make my margin or I send my guys to another job that will. So, yes, we are slowing down. Makes it easier for me to knock out my winter projects at home too.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> In REO years I'm an old man. Not much smarter than I was as a kid but wiser. I'm cherry picking every single job a national sends us. Don't care what slips breaks or tears up... I make my margin or I send my guys to another job that will. So, yes, we are slowing down. Makes it easier for me to knock out my winter projects at home too.


 BOY!!! do I have a bunch of them!!! I too am getting caught up!


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

not slowing down in michigan, doing roughly 6 initals a day, and repairs and insurance scopes as fast as they come in.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah we are doing 4-5 initial pre-sales a week, another 2-3 clean outs, along with conveyance work. Some lawns are still going on for us. When SG took over BACFS they had some properties past due that they gave us a $5k budget on to go in and put in conveyance condition, that was nice. Finishing up the last one this week.

Anyone see Altisource's RFP due tomorrow? We might be putting something in on that.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Yeah we are doing 4-5 initial pre-sales a week, another 2-3 clean outs, along with conveyance work. Some lawns are still going on for us. When SG took over BACFS they had some properties past due that they gave us a $5k budget on to go in and put in conveyance condition, that was nice. Finishing up the last one this week.
> 
> Anyone see Altisource's RFP due tomorrow? We might be putting something in on that.


Those 5k budget orders are my favorite!!!!!!!! Make sure you get a POC on that bad boy or it takes forever to get paid on it


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

DEAD have been doing jobs for the local cities on the repos that pay a hell of alot better and I dont have to be worried about payment.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Pretty dead for me too. I've invoiced around $2500 P&P work for November. Most of that came from a trashout bid in October. 

I did a lot of it to myself though. I stopped working for a regional in early October when they tried stuffing all the SG requirements down my throat.

I'm down to 2 Nationals, that don't send much work. Plus my phone has stopped ringing on the private work that I do. I'm not sure if that is because of coming into winter or because of the election.


----------



## findfrank (Oct 9, 2012)

*Staying Busy in N Carolina*

The BOA ICC's keep coming. Some are good some most of the work already is done.
But I'm a one man show so it's not hard to keep me busy.
Trouble is I run out of Daylight and Toilet wraps 
Life sucks


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah we've only done 4 of the ICCs for them. One of them though had 60 CYD of debris with other items, hit the exact budget. One had minimal debris but lots of repairs. Other two are pretty minimal.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I`m still trying to get caught up. doing about 3 to 4 trash out a week and still doing some lawns!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Were running slow with int's and debris but for some reason I'm getting a lot of my bids approved so it's keeping me busy.


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

First real day off in months!
Caught up with the national I work with and private work has slowed to a trickle.
Time to get started at home--till the bid apps come in or it snows again!!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

We haven't done much of anything in 2 weeks now.......


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

zipp


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

last 2 weeks had to work sat and synday. this week 2 WO's


----------

